#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Innere Unruhe,zappelig,Schwindel >

## Spider

Erstmal hallo an alle 
Dies ist mein erster beitrag und gleich ein, für mich, sehr ernster. 
Vor ein paar Wochen fing alles an.Jetzt fragt ihr euch sicherlich was fing an ? Nun ja ich kann es euch gar nicht erklären was mir fehlt, sondern wie es sich äussert.
Erst viel es mir Morgends in der Bahn auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auf.Ich war sehr unruhig, verspürte eine innere Unruhe und musste immer zappeln, bzw mit den Beinen wackel und wippen.Das war für mich wie ein Ventil um den inneren Druck ab zu lassen.Komisch erklärt aber ich weiss nicht wie ich es sonst machen soll.Wenn ich versucht habe ruhig sitzen zu bleiben rasste mein Herz auf einmal, so wippte ich weiter mit den Beinen um dem Herzrasen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Ich dachte mir erst,mhhm du kannst kein Bus oder bahn fahren deswegen wirst du unruhig.
Später wenn ich auf der arbeit war, verging das wieder und ich habe es dabei belassen.
So fing es an.
Vor gut 4-6 Wochen verspürte ich genau diese *symptome* auch zu Hause.Erst diese Unruhe (innere) dann leichter Schwindel (ich verspürte wie so leichte Wellen,Schübe) im Kopf.
Dann auch Herzrasen.Wenn ich ins Bett gegangen,Augen zu gemacht habe verging das.
Teilweise verspürte ich noch schwindel, aber das ist heute weg.Nur dies Unruhe, die ist geblieben.Wenn sie kommt (ich merke das weil ich automatisch anfangen mit den beinen zu wackeln) zappel und wippe wieder mit den beinen um den innerlichen druck ab zu bauen, denn wenn ich es nicht mache bekomme ich herzrasen und wenn das kommt bekomme ich richtige Angst.Teilweise sogar schon panisch weil ich nicht weiss was da auf mich zu kommt, bzw was mir fehlt. 
Ich muss dazu sagen ich bin 36 und kein Fan von Ärtzen, oder Medikamenten.Jetzt steht aber in 10 Tagen unser Mallorca Urlaub auf dem Programm und ich habe echt totale Angst das mir im Urlaub sowas wie ein Herzinfarkt oder sowas passiert und damit unseren Failienurlaub aufs Spiel setze. 
Kann es sein das mein Blutdruck zu hoch oder zu niedrig ist ? Eventueller Eisenmangel ? 
Ich würde mich riesig über eine Antwort freuen.MfG Ingo

----------


## Schmitti

Hallo Spider!
Ich würde das auf jedenfall ärztlich abklären lassen. es kann sein das es nichts schlimmes ist vielleicht nur Panikattacken aber deine Vermutung mit Bluthochdruck könnte auch richtig sein da man auch häufig diese Unruhe verspürt.Vorallem wo Du jetzt in Urlaub fahren möchtest,hättest dann ja nur Angst und kannst den Urlaub nicht genießen.
Also ab zum Arzt und checken lassen. 
Gruß 
Schmitti

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, dann hast du das Zappeln und die Unruhe im Sitzen, aber nicht, wenn du ins Bett gehst :Huh?:  Wenn letztes zuträfe würdeich an ein Restless-legs-Syndrom denken, bei dem man die Beine nicht still halten kann, vor allem in Ruhe und im Bett. Dagegen kann man etwas machen mit Medikamenten und ggf.Therapie.
Du solltest deine Symptome mal einem Neurologen (Nervenfacharzt) und ggf. einem Psychiater schildern (letzterer nicht, weil ich denke, dass du verrückt bist, sondern wegen der Medikation bzw. möglichem Ausschluß von Panikattacken).
Vorboten für einen Herzinfarkt sind die Symptome allerdings nicht, der äussert sich anders. Auch einen Eisenmangel sehe ich nicht in diesem Symptomen, der würde sich ebenfalls anders zeigen. Wenn es Beinkrämpfe wären, könnte man ja noch an einen Magnesiummangel denken - aber mit den Symptomen, die du schildert auch das eher nicht.
Bei Bluthhochdruck würde man noch einen roten Kopf und evtl Kopfschmerzen erwarten. Es ist auffällig, dass die Symptome immer zur gleuchen Zeit aufzutreten scheinen (z.B. auf dem Weg zur Arbeit) - das ist sehr untypisch für hohen Blutdruck. Aber eine Messung schadet sich nicht!!
Geh vor deinem Urlaub zum Arzt, damit du deinen Urlaub geniessen kannst. Denn so wie du das schilderst belastet dich die Symptomatik sehr.

----------


## Rick

hallo spider,
es würde mich interessieren, ob du zwischenzeitlich genaueres erfahren hast über die Ursachen deiner inneren Unruhe.

----------


## anni49

hallo Spider,
icdh bin zwar etwas älter (62 Jahre), habe aber genau die gleichen symptome. Einen termin beim neurologen
habe ich beanteragt, aber leider erst anfang März 2012 möglich. Gerade hatte (habe) ich wieder so ein problem.
Hast Du die sache in den griff bekommen und wenn ja, mit welchen mitteln? Danke für baldige Antwort.

----------


## Daxhund

Hi Leute, 
ich kenne euer Problem nur zu gut. Zudem, was ihr da schreibt, kommen bei mir allerdings noch ein Paar andere Dinge hinzu. Lasst mal eure Schilddrüse checken. Aber nicht nur vom Onkel Hausarzt - nein - von einem richtigen Nuklearmediziner. Herzrythmusstörungen, Herzrasen, starkes Herzschlagen ( nicht schnell aber wie eine Bassbox), Depressionen, plötzliche wellenartige Schwindelattaken,  Hitzewallungen, voll aufgedreht sein und dann wieder tot müde, nicht still auf der Stelle stehen können, Hände zittern, Beine wie Pudding, wackeliger und unsicherer Gang, Stimmungsschwankungen, Sehen von Lichtblitzen, kleine weiße Pünktchen die im Sehfeld umherschwirren ( Millionen und noch mehr ) usw. Und natürlich die damit verbundenen Panikattaken nicht zu vergessen. Eine tolle Mischung, die einen in den Wahnsinn treiben kann. 
Die im Internet zu findenden Symptome allerdings, was zum Beispiel eine Über- bzw. Unterfunktion angeht, solltet ihr besser ignorieren. Es gibt Erkrankungen des Schmetterlingsorganes, die Symptome beider "Erkrankungen" aufweisen. Finger weg von einer Selbstbehandlung durch eine zusätzliche Iodzufuhr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ab zum Arzt und checken lassen, bevor es schlimmer wird.  
Ich distanziere mich ausdrücklich davon, hier eine Ferdiagnose gestellt zu haben. Ich schreibe nur aus eigener Erfahrung. Ihr könntet alles mögliche haben und ewig darüber im Internet suchen und euch noch verrückter machen.

----------


## Elephant

@_Daxhund_: was ist das Schmetterlingsorgan?

----------


## spokes

das ist die Schilddrüse

----------

